# Dr. Oz says it's the 'patriotic duty' of Americans to go without masks



## Robert59 (Mar 22, 2020)

As coronavirus cases surge and hospitals already experience a shortage of equipment, Americans should forgo buying and wearing protective masks, says television host and heart surgeon Mehmet Oz, also known as Dr. Oz. 

https://www.yahoo.com/finance/news/...uty-of-americans-without-masks-111917055.html


----------



## Gaer (Mar 22, 2020)

I think he also said everyone should stay home and have sex.  How are they going to do that is they have to stay 6 feet away from each other?
My daughter painted big red lips on her face mask!  HAHA!


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

I stopped listening to Dr. Oz when I realized what a scam artist he is.  He'll say anything he's paid to say to sell useless weight-loss supplements (for one thing).


----------



## Gaer (Mar 22, 2020)

Interesting!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 22, 2020)

I ordered a mask and will wear it regardless of what dr. Oz says.  I really don't care for him.


----------



## win231 (Mar 22, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> I ordered a mask and will wear it regardless of what dr. Oz says.  I really don't care for him.


B-B-B-B-But that man is a doctor!!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> B-B-B-B-But that man is a doctor!!


Yeah....so they say


----------



## jujube (Mar 22, 2020)

win231 said:


> I stopped listening to Dr. Oz when I realized what a scam artist he is.  He'll say anything he's paid to say to sell useless weight-loss supplements (for one thing).



I agree completely.  I really liked him at first and then he became a "Product Wh0re".....pushing "THE BEST DIET EVER! THE BEST SUPPLEMENT EVER! THE BEST VITAMIN EVER!  ALL BETTER THAN THE BEST DIET/SUPPLEMENT/VITAMIN THAT I TOLD YOU WAS THE BEST LAST WEEK!"


----------



## Gaer (Mar 22, 2020)

I've never watched him that much.  Sounds like the cover of a magazine!


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 22, 2020)

Dr. Oz is not exactly my go-to guy for reliable medical advice.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 23, 2020)

I don't understand how buying masks that are available on the open market deprives medical professionals of badly needed masks. Really?  Are they the same type of mask?  I very much doubt it.

If they were the same, and the hospitals desperately needed them, and they were available on the Internet or wherever, what is stopping the hospitals from buying them?


----------



## twinkles (Mar 23, 2020)

i think he is a phony also


----------



## win231 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dr. Oz should obey the oath he took to "Do No Harm."  If he would shut his stupid mouth, he would do that.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 23, 2020)

And why do medical staff wear masks:  to protect them from coughing, sick people--and why shouldn't I/we be protected the same way?  There are sick people walking around out here and spreading the virus and flu, too, and I have a right not to get their secretions on me, too   ...so I don't get sick or die


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2020)

Dr. Oz is not a quack and is still a practicing surgeon.
"*Mehmet Oz has* all the qualifications of a pre-eminent medical expert. He holds *degrees* from both Harvard and University of Pennsylvania, *has* authored numerous research publications, and is currently a professor and the vice-chair of surgery at Columbia University College of Physicians and Surgeons."
That's a good resume.


----------



## win231 (Mar 23, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Dr. Oz is not a quack and is still a practicing surgeon.
> "*Mehmet Oz has* all the qualifications of a pre-eminent medical expert. He holds *degrees* from both Harvard and University of Pennsylvania, *has* authored numerous research publications, and is currently a professor and the vice-chair of surgery at Columbia University College of Physicians and Surgeons."
> That's a good resume.


Education does not automatically equal honesty, integrity or character.  That is where Dr. Oz is lacking.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> Education does not automatically equal honesty, integrity or character.  That is where Dr. Oz is lacking.


I agree.  Dr. Oz moved to the New Jersey Palisades with a stupendous view of NYC.  A long time resident, who lived next door, had his view blocked when the 'good' doctor planted very tall trees.  Face to face pleadings and negotiations failed; the neighbor took Oz to court.  The neighbor lost on a technicality.  

I found this disgusting.  You can Google it for further details if you wish.


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2020)

Dr. Oz has done a lot of very good things in medicine, however, he is also self-serving and like win stated earlier, he has gone on record as selling various vitamins and endorsing several diet plans.

If I remember correctly, he is another TV star made famous by Oprah.


----------



## IrisSenior (Mar 23, 2020)

So who cares what Oz says. Hmmmmm. I thought the masks have to be the kind that nurses in hospitals wear otherwise they will not protect you as well. Maybe don't walk around with the coughing/sneezing people and you won't need a mask. I think I would lean towards WHO's advice as what protection we need.


----------



## win231 (Mar 23, 2020)

oldman said:


> Dr. Oz has done a lot of very good things in medicine, however, he is also self-serving and like win stated earlier, he has gone on record as selling various vitamins and endorsing several diet plans.
> 
> If I remember correctly, he is another TV star made famous by Oprah.


Yes, him & Dr. McGraw (whose license to practice was suspended in several states due to "improper" relationships with patients).


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yes, him & Dr. McGraw (whose license to practice was suspended in several states due to "improper" relationships with patients).


That’s Dr. Phil, right? I never knew that.


----------



## oldman (Mar 23, 2020)

I think Dr. Phil calls himself a Life Coach now. Whatever that is.


----------



## win231 (Mar 23, 2020)

oldman said:


> I think Dr. Phil calls himself a Life Coach now. Whatever that is.


Someone with all the answers....to everything  He even sold a weight-loss book or two.


----------



## win231 (Mar 23, 2020)

oldman said:


> That’s Dr. Phil, right? I never knew that.


Most people don't know because (like many celebrity adventures that weren't criminal in nature,) it was only revealed in a few articles, then the information somehow disappeared.


----------



## Camper6 (Mar 23, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> And why do medical staff wear masks:  to protect them from coughing, sick people--and why shouldn't I/we be protected the same way?  There are sick people walking around out here and spreading the virus and flu, too, and I have a right not to get their secretions on me, too   ...so I don't get sick or die


I think the masks prevent others from you and not the other way around. A surgeon wants to protect the patient from infection. Don't take that to the bank. That's just my thoughts.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 23, 2020)

Camper6 said:


> I think the masks prevent others from you and not the other way around. A surgeon wants to protect the patient from infection. Don't take that to the bank. That's just my thoughts.


That's what the news is saying Camper but I want to be protected from infection too by those walking around coughing.  All doctors and medical staff are wearing masks, not just surgeons, so they are being protected from infection and well as protecting others from it, too.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 23, 2020)

win231 said:


> Most people don't know because (like many celebrity adventures that weren't criminal in nature,) it was only revealed in a few articles, then the information somehow disappeared.


Maybe because it wasn't true to begin with..............


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 23, 2020)

Ruthanne said:


> That's what the news is saying Camper but I want to be protected from infection too by those walking around coughing.  All doctors and medical staff are wearing masks, not just surgeons, so they are being protected from infection and well as protecting others from it, too.



I understand, BUT experts have said that most of those masks available to the public are no protection at all because the virus particles are so small they can go through any woven or paper mask.  The N95 masks will protect you, but they are only for single use, and if you do not know how to properly put them on and take them off they are not much use at all.  I don't think a member of the public can buy them anywhere now anyway; they are all requisitioned for  medical professionals, who need them more than we do.  As long as there is a shortage, the masks go to medical professionals, which, IMHO is as it should be.  They are right there on the front lines and can't distance themselves like we have the option to do.

I believe the medical professionals who say that the best protection for us is to maintain the social distancing and hand washing the professionals are recommending.

PS:  The vast majority of those "walking around coughing" don't have covid-19 anyway.  There are still the normal colds, flu, etc., and around here at least a lot of people (myself included) have seasonal allergies, especially to juniper, and we cough and sneeze, too.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 23, 2020)

Butterfly said:


> I understand, BUT experts have said that most of those masks available to the public are no protection at all because the virus particles are so small they can go through any woven or paper mask.  The N95 masks will protect you, but they are only for single use, and if you do not know how to properly put them on and take them off they are not much use at all.  I don't think a member of the public can buy them anywhere now anyway; they are all requisitioned for  medical professionals, who need them more than we do.  As long as there is a shortage, the masks go to medical professionals, which, IMHO is as it should be.  They are right there on the front lines and can't distance themselves like we have the option to do.
> 
> I believe the medical professionals who say that the best protection for us is to maintain the social distancing and hand washing the professionals are recommending.
> 
> PS:  The vast majority of those "walking around coughing" don't have covid-19 anyway.  There are still the normal colds, flu, etc., and around here at least a lot of people (myself included) have seasonal allergies, especially to juniper, and we cough and sneeze, too.


Excuse me but as I was crossing the street a week ago a man coughed right in my face!  I need to be protected from people like that and I WILL wear my n95 when it gets here.  After all, I matter too!  I have 2 underlying conditions and could die if infected!

Anyone else who wants to do self righteous preaching to me can go on because I won't be back to this thread.


----------



## win231 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dr. Oz shares a trait found in many (not all) doctors.  He loves to dish out terrible news.  A few episodes of his older shows was the reason I lost my respect for him.
He likes having celebrity guests on his show; he probably thinks it boosts his ratings.
One guest was Carnie Wilson (daughter of Brian Wilson of The Beach Boys).  Dr. Oz tested her blood sugar.  It was 100.  Dr. Oz immediately explained to her how destructive it was to have a blood sugar of 100.  He had one of those silly demonstrations set up which consisted of a panel with red crepe paper attached to it.  He said "When your blood sugar is 100, the glucose acts like shards of glass cutting & shredding your arteries with each heart beat.  He demonstrated it by scraping away the paper.
Ms. Wilson immediately started crying - she obviously believed his B.S.  I wished someone from the audience would throw something at him.

If a non diabetic ate any carbohydrate an hour before being tested, their blood sugar would likely be 100 or more.  I've tested several non-diabetic friends at their request.  30 minutes after a bagel, they were at 151.  A couple hours later, some were at 90-98.  And a typical glucose meter (like the one Dr. Oz used) has a 15% error rate, plus or minus, so their actual number could be anywhere from 85-115.  There is no way that number would cause anyone's arteries to be shredded.  I couldn't believe any TV station would allow an idiot like that to spout such nonsense just for drama & ratings.

Sometimes his celebrity guest backfires - like the episode when he invited Steven Tyler (AC DC lead singer) on his show to discuss his previous drug & alcohol rehab.  Oz should have rehearsed what Tyler was going to say before having him as a guest.  While discussing drug addiction, Tyler said, "Ya know who's MOST responsible for drug pushing?  DOCTORS.  I saw my doctor for a checkup & examination of an injury & on the way out of his office, my doctor says, "Hey, Steve; I can give you something to help you sleep, ya know."  Before Oz could stop him, he says, "My doctor KNOWS I just got out of drug rehab & he's pushing more drugs on me."
Oz pretended to look outraged & said, "Steven, this really infuriates me."
Yeah......I'm sure it did.
I haven't even started about Idiot Oz's Green Coffee for "dramatic weight loss."


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 23, 2020)

I have plenty of n95s on hand due to asthma and getting an awesome bulk deal several years ago.  I've donated some and am wearing some.  Don't care what this guy says. 

Am also making and donating fabric masks with three layers including a non-woven interface lining.  They're not as good as n95s but are much more protective than disposable surgical masks.


----------



## oldman (Mar 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> Most people don't know because (like many celebrity adventures that weren't criminal in nature,) it was only revealed in a few articles, then the information somehow disappeared.


I read his bio in Wikipedia. Very interesting. I have definitely changed my opinion of him. To me, at least, he sounds like a low-life, if everything is true. So, with the issues in his background, why is he even still on TV?


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2020)

oldman said:


> I read his bio in Wikipedia. Very interesting. I have definitely changed my opinion of him. To me, at least, he sounds like a low-life, if everything is true. So, with the issues in his background, why is he even still on TV?


Being a low-life doesn't prevent someone from being on TV; sometimes it helps....especially if they're involved in sex scandals.  Jim Bakker is still on TV, scamming.


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Maybe because it wasn't true to begin with..............


A bit of reading might help:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phil_McGraw


----------



## oldman (Mar 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> A bit of reading might help:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phil_McGraw


This is the bio that I read earlier. I saw a picture of his mansion not long ago. It was a beautiful Mediterranean style home. Really a gorgeous place.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 24, 2020)

win231 said:


> A bit of reading might help:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phil_McGraw


I did read it.  How silly.  There was nothing wrong in it, except maybe to someone as perfect as yourself.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 24, 2020)

What do you call the person that finished last in their class in medical school?
"Doctor"


----------



## win231 (Mar 24, 2020)

Pepper said:


> I did read it.  How silly.  There was nothing wrong in it, except maybe to someone as perfect as yourself.


Friend or relative, perhaps?
Yeah, reality isn't always pleasant.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2020)

win231 said:


> Yeah, reality isn't always pleasant.


You can say that Again!


----------

